# Upload vers iCloud bloqué après avoir été très lent



## schkopi (24 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour

c'est un peu long désolé, mais je vais devenir fou. J'ai un iphone 7/256 Go avec 150 Go de données dont 88 go de photos/vidéos (environ 15000 photos). Je viens d'acheter un Xs en 256. Depuis des années a chaque changement d'iphone, je fais une sauvegarde sur icloud, et je restaure cette sauvegarde sur le nouveau cela sans probleme

A l'apple store , 2 personnes différentes me disent le jour de mon achat : cette fois, démarrez le téléphone en "nouvel iphone", car c'est mieux de débuter clean, car a force les sauvegardes comportent des fichiers inutiles etc...

N'étant pas contre, et écoutant les pro, je rentre, et plutot que sauvegarder, je coche tous les "toggle" correspondants a ce que je veux avoir sur le cloud : messages / safari / whatsapp ET "photothèque icloud". Je vois alors l'espace occupé par la dernière sauvegarde disparaitre du icloud (ce que je comprends), et les photos commencent a partir. Depuis 24 h plus un seul mouvement, après 1770 photos envoyées plus rien ne se passe.

J'appelle ce matin l'assistance Apple qui passe un long moment avec moi. J'effectue l'ensemble des manipulations, mais rien n'y fait. le cloud indique 26go de données envoyés. Plus une seule photo ne part et bien entendu la sauvegarde fait maintenant 4.4 go, pour un iphone remplit a 149 go j'ai des doutes on me propose alors de décocher la photothèque iCloud, afin que les photos se retrouvent dans la sauvegarde mais une fois encore rien y fait. Plus rien ne semble monter dans le cloud

- j'ai rebooté les 2 iphones
- le Xs ne synchronise pas les photos sur le cloud
- j'ai rebooté le wifi
- je me suis déconnecté et reconnecté de iCloud
- si je prends une photo avec l'iphone, elle apparait sur le cloud (!!??!!!) ... après de tres longues minutes je pense (puisque je viens de voir une photo prise en fin de matinée sur le cloud)

Rien y fait tout semble bloqué "la haut" je deviens dingue..

Mes questions sont :
- que dois je faire ?
- si je souhaite uploader la photothèque sur le cloud, vu que plus rien ne se passe pour les anciennes photos, comment faire ?
- si je souhaite faire "comme avant" c'est a dire ne pas sauver la photothèque sur le cloud et l'avoir dans ma sauvegarde, comment faire ?

Merci pour votre aide... vraiment


----------



## guytoon48 (24 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Au demeurant, il faut rappeler que la photothèque iCloud n'est un moyen de sauvegarde mais de synchronisation.
Si tu l'as activée et vu le nombre de photos prises, tu as surement pris un abonnement supérieur aux 5 Go proposés gratuitement...
Faire l'état des lieux des photos sur iCloud en te connectant sur "iCloud.com".
Si les sauvegardes des iDevice via iCloud sont pratiques, elles s'avèrent d'une grande lenteur quand il s'agit de restaurer. Ceci y compris avec une connexion internet solide. Je réalise pour ma part une sauvegarde iPad et iPhone sur iTunes environ une fois par trimestre; une fois exécutées, je rebascule le réglage sur "sauvegarde iCloud" sur les appareils.
Si tu n'as pas une telle sauvegarde, je pense que je repartirais sur une réinstallation de l'iPhone via une restauration du contenu iCloud d'où l'intérêt d'aller vérifier l'intégrité de la photothèque sur le site iCloud. En plus de tes données, tu auras un système iOS chargé mis à jour dans sa dernière mouture.


----------



## billy66 (9 Octobre 2018)

schkopi a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> c'est un peu long désolé, mais je vais devenir fou. J'ai un iphone 7/256 Go avec 150 Go de données dont 88 go de photos/vidéos (environ 15000 photos). Je viens d'acheter un Xs en 256. Depuis des années a chaque changement d'iphone, je fais une sauvegarde sur icloud, et je restaure cette sauvegarde sur le nouveau cela sans probleme
> 
> ...


----------



## billy66 (9 Octobre 2018)

schkopi a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> c'est un peu long désolé, mais je vais devenir fou. J'ai un iphone 7/256 Go avec 150 Go de données dont 88 go de photos/vidéos (environ 15000 photos). Je viens d'acheter un Xs en 256. Depuis des années a chaque changement d'iphone, je fais une sauvegarde sur icloud, et je restaure cette sauvegarde sur le nouveau cela sans probleme
> 
> ...


Bonjour ton problème a t’il était résolue tu as pu retrouver toute tes photos ? 

Car moi aussi je sauvegarde depuis des années sur iCloud téléphone et j’ai perdu mes photos en le réinitialisant .  Merci de répondre si le problème a était  résolu


----------

